# Oak Dog Crate



## ccookou812 (Dec 17, 2009)

Finally able to finish this now that I have recovered enough from neck surgery. It is all oak except for the plywood bottom and took me a little while to complete. Now it sits in my living room as a big end table. I have to say it looks a lot better than the metal crate.


----------



## Southern_Gent (Dec 17, 2009)

Dang, thats nice!


----------



## irishleprechaun (Dec 17, 2009)

makes a nice end table to boot...very nice!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Dec 17, 2009)

That is nice... have friends that have dogs inside & they have the metal crate. but that blends in with the livingroom...


----------



## ccookou812 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks...got tired of the metal one in the dining room and the noise it makes when she moves around.


----------



## blademan (Dec 17, 2009)

great looking work


----------



## goatfarmer (Dec 17, 2009)

you did a great job


----------



## bigkga69 (Dec 17, 2009)

thats pretty, you think I can get one to put Ms. huntin_dobbs in at night?       seriously though thats nice!!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Dec 17, 2009)

Sweet! Did you use the craig jig?


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Dec 17, 2009)

what size dog will fit in there?  Just curious might want to borrow the plans from ya!


----------



## Razor Blade (Dec 17, 2009)

bigkga69 said:


> thats pretty, you think I can get one to put Ms. huntin_dobbs in at night?       seriously though thats nice!!



You are a brave man to go there . You shouldna ought to have gone there . Scott


----------



## bigkga69 (Dec 17, 2009)

Razor Blade said:


> You are a brave man to go there . You shouldna ought to have gone there . Scott



I aint skeered!!  I got a butter bean skinner!!!  although she aint read this yet!!


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Aint to bright is he?? Very nice work too!! Looks way better that the metal crate!


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 18, 2009)

bigkga69 said:


> thats pretty, you think I can get one to put Ms. huntin_dobbs in at night?       seriously though thats nice!!





Razor Blade said:


> You are a brave man to go there . You shouldna ought to have gone there . Scott



   Oh Kelly...was nice knowing you!


----------



## bigkga69 (Dec 18, 2009)

yall dont give up hope yet!  I promise to take care of her, I would lock her in the cage, feed her biscuits, and "job" her with a fork to toughen her up!!!


----------



## ccookou812 (Dec 19, 2009)

There are no plans built it from a picture in the sky mall. Huntin dobbs should be beside the crate as a model. 
My dog stand about knee high to the top of her head. measured her to build it around her.


----------



## ccookou812 (Dec 20, 2009)

I wish I had a Kreg jig it would have been easier this one is mortise and tenon. Had my family over here yesterday and most didn't realize the dog was in the living room beside them.


----------

